# enagua



## pepone

Por auqí no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar esa prenda, me pregunto a dónde tengo que ir para incorporarla.


Gracias.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

Andá a algún negocio donde vendan _lingerie (bueno lencería, corsetería)._ Podés pedir una enagua o unas enaguas o un viso (¡que antigüedad!)


----------



## lamartus

Luis Albornoz said:


> Podés pedir una enagua o unas enaguas o un viso (¡que antigüedad!)



¡Y tanto! Esa prenda a mi alrededor solo la usa mi abuela (y ahora que se pasó al pantalón ya no sabría ni dónde buscarla). Aquí una descripción con foto.

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

Entre los 36º 09' N y los 42º 52' N también se usaba el término enagua 

Ahora, desde el punto de vista espacio-temporal, enagua no se usa desde hace "muchos lustros" (excepto algunas señoras mayores de 65 años )

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## bb008

lamartus said:


> ¡Y tanto! Esa prenda a mi alrededor solo la usa mi abuela (y ahora que se pasó al pantalón ya no sabría ni dónde buscarla). Aquí una descripción con foto.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Hola

Bueno esas enaguas que señalas, para nosotros sería un *"fondo"* y definitivo las usaba mi abuela. 

¿Pero en siglos anteriores no eran otra cosa, eran muchos más grandes con armadores creo, algo así también, no se les decía a unos pantalones bombachos con muchos faralaos, que los usaban en esa época...?


----------



## RSalaya

Yo hubiera pensado en esos pantalones a los que se refiere bb008, pero veo que el DRAE da la razón a lamartus y, por extensión, a la wikipedia.


----------



## chics

Yo a eso que cuenta Lamartus le llamo un* viso*. Mi abuela los utilizaba todos los días pero yo también tengo uno. Con _enaguas_ me vienen a la cabeza esas bajofaldas para dar volumen, con volantes y puntillas.


----------



## Namarne

Un momento, un momento, hoy todavía utilizan enaguas las niñas que hacen la Primera Comunión. Desde luego, ya no hay respeto. 
En cuanto a que sea cosa de las abuelas, pues no sé, supongo que hay enaguas y enaguas.  
Sobre lo de dar volumen, nunca habrá nada como el miriñaque. (Y también, también los hay modernos.)


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Las enaguas que hay en mi casa son las de la mesa camilla. Qué gran invento.


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> Un momento, un momento, hoy todavía utilizan enaguas las niñas que hacen la Primera Comunión. Desde luego, ya no hay respeto.
> En cuanto a que sea cosa de las abuelas, pues no sé, supongo que hay enaguas y enaguas. *Estas enaguas las usaría para la playa, de paseo...*
> Sobre lo de dar volumen, nunca habrá nada como el miriñaque. (Y también, también los hay modernos.)*y estas enaguas para dormir...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Quizá said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las enaguas que hay en mi casa son las de la mesa camilla. Qué gran invento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qué es una mesa camilla...
Click to expand...


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> Qué es una mesa camilla...


Mesa camilla con enaguas.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí el término enagua todavía se entiende, y creo que algunas señoras aún las usan (y niñas en vestidos de fiesta). Recuerdo que mis hermanas las usaban de pequeñas con sus vestidos, así que por estos lares los últimos usos no se remontan a las abuelas... je je

Saludos,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## lamartus

Namarne said:


> En cuanto a que sea cosa de las abuelas, pues no sé, supongo que hay enaguas y enaguas.



Esa prenda de cuerpo entero por mis rumbos se llama "combinación".


----------



## Namarne

lamartus said:


> Esa prenda de cuerpo entero por mis rumbos se llama "combinación".


 Cierto: 
*enagua* 
* 2.     * f. *combinación*      (‖ prenda de vestir). 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados _


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> En cuanto a que sea cosa de las abuelas, pues no sé, supongo que hay enaguas y enaguas.


Lo primero es la última moda de este año, dicen, como vestido, y lo segundo -en más bonito, hay en colores, etc.- a menudo ya lo venden junto con el vestido y es muy práctico, para que la falda no se quede pegada a las medias, además la caída es mejor. 

No hace falta que sea para vestido de fiesta, para los que son de punto como un jersey, por ejemplo, o de paño... así se evita, por ejemplo, que al levantarte de la silla no se te quede pegado el borde de la falda a la altura de la compresa, y que no te enteres hasta que todo el mundo ya te ha visto las bragas. ¿Nadie más llama _viso_ a ésto? Ahora cuando pueda lo voy a comprobar, pero estoy segura de que en las tiendas en Barcelona pone "viso" y no "enagua"...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Lo primero es la última moda de este año, dicen, como vestido, y lo segundo -en más bonito, hay en colores, etc.- a menudo ya lo venden junto con el vestido y es muy práctico, para que la falda no se quede pegada a las medias, además la caída es mejor.
> 
> No hace falta que sea para vestido de fiesta, para los que son de punto como un jersey, por ejemplo, o de paño... así se evita, por ejemplo, que al levantarte de la silla no se te quede pegado el borde de la falda a la altura de la compresa, y que no te enteres hasta que todo el mundo ya te ha visto las bragas. ¿Nadie más llama _viso_ a ésto? Ahora cuando pueda lo voy a comprobar, pero estoy segura de que en las tiendas en Barcelona pone "viso" y no "enagua"...


 
Hola:

Yo diría que tienes razón, que van por ahí los tiros. No soy un experto, pero me suena que se usa más viso, que enagua suena a antiuguo, pero como digo no soy un experto.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> No soy un experto, pero me suena que se usa más viso, que enagua suena a antiguo, pero como digo no soy un experto.


Bueno, yo tengo el mismo problema, y además con la edad (en mi caso), es cada vez más difícil el aprendizaje. Por eso me dedico a los idiomas. 
Creo que estoy de acuerdo con vosotros en lo del viso, pero yo le he puesto buena voluntad, y he buscado imágenes para "viso" y una definición en el DRAE, pero no me ha acabado de cuadrar ninguna de las dos cosas. 
Pero coincido con chics, que es del mismo pueblo que yo, y con Ant, que es de un pueblo "hermano".  
(Incluso "combinación" me suena a palabra de antes: la _combi, _decían mi madre y sus hermanas.)


----------



## bb008

Nosotros nada de viso, combinación y enaguas.

La combinación para nosotros es la armonía de colores, estilo cuando se trata del buen vestir.

El fondo tenía años que no veía uno, si no hubiese visto las fotos pienso que hablan de las "enaguas" que solo había en mi cabeza, al parecer.

Viso primera vez que escucho la palabra.


----------



## Ynez

Yo tampoco las conozco como "viso". El término "enaguas" siempre lo he visto más en alguna novela, o lo he oído en una jota...  Aquí las llamábamos "combinación", aunque -como bien explicáis- ya solo se ven normalmente incorporadas al vestido o falda.


----------



## chics

Aah... combinación... sí, también me suena.


----------



## Argónida

Aquí "combinación", "enagua" o "bajera". Lo de "viso", desconocido. Y un poco antiguo y rancio todo, sí.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Por acá, para esa prenda de lencería, siempre he sabido que se conoce como "fondo" (igual que en Venezuela), yo no tenía idea de que fuera ropa interior; para nosotros, las "enaguas" son faldas muy amplias y largas, por lo menos por debajo de la rodilla, que en las ciudades ya casi no se usan, pero hay comunidades indígenas sobre todo en el sur del país, que siguen usándolas cotidianamente.

En mi región las enaguas fueron así (y siguen siendo en los bailes folclóricos).

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se les llama fondo. A las que hacen que se vea la falda más amplia les dicen crinolinas, creo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* a la enagua se le llama principalmente "fustán", palabra que aparece en el DRAE como sinónimo de dicha prenda de vestir.


----------



## floraffo2

pepone said:


> Por auqí no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar esa prenda, me pregunto a dónde tengo que ir para incorporarla.
> 
> 
> Gracias.


 
¡¡Yo creo que vas a tener que viajar al pasado para poder encontrarlas!!!
Son una antiguedad que ya casi nadie usa  ...por lo menos estas


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Yo tenía entendido que la combinación (que también usaban mis hermanas y sus coetáneas) era de cuerpo entero, con tirantes sobre los hombros, mientras que la enagua iba de la cintura para abajo...

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## lamartus

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Yo tenía entendido que la combinación (que también usaban mis hermanas y sus coetáneas) era de cuerpo entero, con tirantes sobre los hombros, mientras que la enagua iba de la cintura para abajo...



 Así es en mi pueblo...


----------



## yserien

En mis lejanas infancia y juventud se usaba mucho la prenda y por supuesto el nombre "enagua, las enaguas"pero es verdad que actualmente casi no oye. No sé si se siguen usando, preguntaré a mi entorno femenino, pero me parece que no.


----------



## Ynez

Me he acordado de que a lo que sí seguimos llamando "enaguas" es a las de los trajes folclóricos. Las nuestras no son tan bonitas como las de México. Son de tela sencilla, blanca, como bombachos (pantalones anchos) que se atan por la rodilla con lacitos, y van debajo de la falda.


----------



## DBlomgren

pepone said:


> Por auqí no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar esa prenda, me pregunto a dónde tengo que ir para incorporarla.
> 
> 
> Gracias.


Entre las latitudes 8 y 11° N podés ver esta prenda porque en Costa Rica se utiliza "enagua" como sinónimo de "falda." Y no es solamente para la falda folclórica como esta.


----------



## Aviador

Entre los 18° y los 56° S y alrededor de los 71° de longitud W, en esta angosta faja de tierra, el país más austral de América, esa prenda se llama _*enagua*_.


----------



## jorgema

Perdón por no poner latitud o longitud, pero nunca se me dio mucho la geografía , pero puedo decir que ahí no más un poco más al norte de donde dice Aviador, a esa prenda se la llama (o llamaba) *enagua *y también *fustán*. Creo que también se decía "*enagüe*", aunque no podría afirmar si se trataba de una variante aceptada o simplemente de una mala pronunciación.


----------

